#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-11
<cherif> kont faker 7yb2a fee nas 2ktar
<TheNightPhoenix> Menopia
<Menopia> TheNightPhoenix, nice
<Menopia> ;
<Menopia> ;)
<TheNightPhoenix> ana lsa a3d nw :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-14
<amr19> hi egyptian
#ubuntu-eg 2011-07-15
<amr19> hi (*salamo alekom)
<amr19> i am ubuntu user from one year but i want to join ubuntu eg or lauchpad but i can't work with it any linke give me another link can anybody help me ,, please ???
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-12
<Vip_freenode> Hi
#ubuntu-eg 2012-07-15
<Questioneer> hellow
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> hello, I'm having a problem with the mount privileges
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> I can mount using sudo but I can not mount/unmount using nautilus
<Questioneer> [07/15/12 14:28] <Questioneer> I am added to the FUSE group
#ubuntu-eg 2013-07-13
<Chat0090> Hi
#ubuntu-eg 2014-07-09
<ashams> thelinuxer, ding
<thelinuxer> ashams: dude :)
<ashams> how are you doing?
<thelinuxer> ashams: el7l tamam :)
#ubuntu-eg 2014-07-12
<cool> السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<cool> مرحباً بكم
#ubuntu-eg 2014-07-13
<GomGom> hello everyone
<Guest26166> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-14
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey buddy
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
#ubuntu-eg 2016-07-17
<Abdushakur> salam
